# Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard



## Bjoern (7. September 2008)

*Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Hi,

ich habe zahlreiche Screenshots von Mac OS X und Windows Vista gemacht, damit man sich mal ein genaues Bild über die Unterschiede machen kann. 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Unterscheide teilweise doch recht klein ausfallen - zumindest optisch. Screenshots der Desktops habe ich an diesen Thread gehängt. 

Den kompletten Vergleich findet Ihr hier: os-informer.de - News: Großer Oberflächen-Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X


Greetz
Björn





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Also ich hab ja selbst OSX (10.4.11) auf einem ollen Powermac G4 am laufen gehabt.
Also ersteinmal frissts ja RAM, das ist nicht schön...
Es wird zwar immer über Vista gemeckert aber schon ab 512MiB ists recht brauchbar, auch der P3/866 reicht, beim G4/933 mit 2MiB L3 und 640MiB RAM ist alles irgendwie zäh und lahm...
Auch geht z.B. download und Video schauen (die 24C3 Vids) nicht, dafür ist die Kiste zu schwach.


Wenn man die Software sich mal genauer anschaut, sprich was es da alles für gibt und was nicht, so geht OSX gnadenlos unter!

Internet ist ja noch OK, gerade chatten ist dank Adium X wirklich richtig gut, da gibts nichts besseres!
Aber wenn man mal 'nen Torrent laden möchte, fangen die Probleme schon wieder an!
Transmission ist bei mir immer abgeschmiert, wird auch von einigen geblockt.
xTorrent kost Geld, bleibt also nur noch der Java basierte.

Bei Multimedia schauts irgendwie nicht besser aus, wenn man gern Playlisten hättte.
iTunes gibts hier und sonst nix, der Rest hat keine Playlisten.
Und Geld wollen die meisten auch haben...

Als Abspielsoftware für Filme gibts hier einmal Quicktimes, was bei ist *und Geld kostet*, ab 10.4 oder eben Vlc, sonst gibts hier auch nicht allzu viel für.

Unterm Strich ist OSX zwar ganz anders und in einigen Teilen zwar besser als Vista, *das meiste ist aber deutlich schlechter*...


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Na wenn du schon so einen Vergleich machst, hättest auch noch Gnome und KDE4 dazunehmen können. Im Prinzip schenkt sich keine Oberfläche was. Jede hat die selben Kernelemente. Und auf nix anderes willst du ja mit deinem Beitrag hinaus. Weil os-informer.de - News: Großer Oberflächen-Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X da sehe ich jetzt eigentlich nichts worin sie sich gleichen .. ^^


----------



## Arrow1982 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Die Oberfläche ist durch die großen Smbole und die kombinierte Startmenü-Taskleistenfunktion und die permanent vorhandene Menüleiste oben für Unerfahrene Anwender richtig gut. Da finden die meisten alle Funktionen die sie gerne hätten.

Aber Windows ist durch ein besser strukturierbares Startmenü und die möglichkeit Anwendungen auch anständig im Vollbildmnodus zu betreiben und die eindeutig schmalere Taskleiste und die nicht andauerndherumtrottelnde Menüleiste für einen anspruchsvolleren Anwender eindeutig besser geeignet.

OS X für Vater und Onkel das richtige (die sind beide fast 60), aber ich kriege das totale erbrechen, vorallem wenn man OS X auf einem Schirm mit 1280 1024 BEtreibt ist permanent alles minimal winzig und ich brauche gleich wieder ne neue Brille...


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Netter Versuch, Björn, aber leider unangebracht. 

Oberflächen-Vergleich.. (Wortspiel) wird im Vergleich immer oberflächlich bleiben..
Wenn schon vergleichen, dann sollte man unter der Haube" bleiben.
Bedienen lassen sich beide ähnlich, in manchen Punkten gleich, und das ist auch gut so.
Grafisch schauns halt ein bissl anders aus, zwecks Abgrenzung/Wiedererkennung.

Ich arbeite seit MacOS v6.0.3 auf MacIntosh, geniesse die Vorzüge beider Welten, und ärgere mich mit den Hühneraugen von beiden Welten.
Was ich besonders eckelig finde an OSX ist das Fenstermanagement.
Was besonders gut, ist die Integration von "Grafischer Software".
Das Mailprogramm ist zum eh schon wissen, Office für Mac ist Lichtjahre von einem Outlook für Windows entfernt.
Und was ich denen noch ganz schlecht anrechne, ist die Übernahme der Firma LOGIC mit dem Verbot, deren Software weiter für PC zu entwickeln. Ok, Digidesign war schon immer eine Domäne des Mac..

Abgesehen davon: sind wir hier nicht in PC+Games+Hardware.. ?
Und da existiert der Mac schlicht und ergreifend nicht.. vielleicht schade, aber wer braucht das noch.. ?

PS: und mittlerweile läuft Windows auch auf Macs 

@Arrow: Das "Dock" und unmengen anderer Dinge kannst konfigurieren..
.. und mit 1280*1024 sieht es einfach wunderbar aus.. genauso wie Windows.. )


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Ja, weiss ich das man es konfigurieren kann. 

Prinzipiell ist es auch eine gute Idee, die auf den erste Blick für gute Übersicht und schnelles Arbeiten spricht. Aber, zumindest in meinem Falle hält sich die Begeiterung dafür in grenzen, denn es ist, zumindest für mich  bedeutend weniger übersichtlich. Vorallem wenn viele Programme offen sind.

Aber das ist geschmacks und vielleicht auch Gewohnheitssache.

Was ich momentan gut finde, ist daß Apple Intel CPUs verwendet. Somit hört endlich die Laberei auf, daß Macs viel mehr Rechenleistung haben. Das konnte ich nämlich ned mehr hören.


----------



## Lexx (10. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Wie gesagt, das Fenstermanagement ist ein Graus.. die Oberfläche (Aqua) wirklich nett
Und die Rechenleistung, ja das mag stimmen, aber (siehe Cocoa) lag sie immer Jahrelang brach.
Bis halt die ganze Mac-Software auf neue Standards umgeschrieben wurde (wie von OS9 auf OS10/OSX).
Ich mag Macs, und arbeite wirklich gerne darauf, nur zu Hause möchte ich nie im Leben einen stehen haben.. 
Und "sicherer" sind sie auch nur bedingt, zb. wenn jemand das mit der Firewall von 10.5 mitverfolgt hat..


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

OS X ist sicher weniger Anfällig für Viren wie Windows. Nicht weil es sicherer oder besser programmiert ist als Windows, sondern ganz einfach weil es niemenden interessiert für einen Exoten einen Virus zu programmieren.


----------



## leboga (13. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> OS X ist sicher weniger Anfällig für Viren wie Windows. Nicht weil es sicherer oder besser programmiert ist als Windows, sondern ganz einfach weil es niemenden interessiert für einen Exoten einen Virus zu programmieren.



Aber es kommen (leider) auch immer mehr Viren für Mac und darum sollte man sich als Mac-Besitzer nicht allzu sicher fühlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*



leboga schrieb:


> Aber es kommen (leider) auch immer mehr Viren für Mac und darum sollte man sich als Mac-Besitzer nicht allzu sicher fühlen.


 
Ist schon richtig, aber der private User benutzt eher selten Macs und Firmen sind recht gut dagegen geschützt.


----------



## kmf (23. September 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Mac OS per USB-Dongle auf dem PC. Vorerst nur auf Rechner mit Gigabyte Boards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gK13E0RC0I&fmt=18


----------



## Scorpion-c (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Großer Vergleich: Windows Vista gegen Mac OS X Leopard*

Da muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben ich hab hier ein MacBook mit Tiger (10.4.11) am laufen 2GB Ram und es läuft sehr flüssig. Was anderes hab ich bei dem Speicher aber auch nicht erwartet. Ich kann mich nicht drüber beschweren liegt vielleicht auch daran das ausser OpenTTD und D2 keine Spiele drauf hab. Der Rest ist auf Produktivität ausgelegt. 

Deswegen begeistert mich auch Expôse man kann die Ecken konfigurieren und räumt mal ganz schnell sich zum Schreibtisch frei und beim zurückfahren sind die programme noch so wie sie vor dem beiseite scheiben waren, Windowstaste + d ist da nicht so feinfühlig und räumt schon brav alles in die Taskleiste. Auch das sichtbar machen aller Programmfenster ist eine grosse Hilfe bei Dateiverwalten. 

Was mich allerdings nervt sind die Kleinigkeiten. Ich kriege wenn ich auf eine Datei klicke nicht deren grösse in der Statusleiste angezeigt, wenn ich bei mehreren Ordner die Information anklicke krieg alle Ordner geöffnt und muss selber zusammen zählen statt ein fenster mit der Info von allen Ordnern usw.. 

Wer mit OS X zocken will hat Bootcamp nicht gefunden, so einfach ist das für mich. 

Was den Hackintosh angeht, ja schön, booten über USB, EFI lädt und gaugelt einen SMC vor, dann er gibt weiter an das nächste Laufwerk und tada schon geht das. Alles Easy Going und schon mehrfach gesehen, ein Durchbruch wäre das installieren von Leopard über DVD direkt auf die Platte ohne solche Hilfsmittel.


----------

